# amp repair



## resko1 (Jul 29, 2010)

Anybody around wisconsin that can do amp repairs?
Or at least direct me to where I can get a MA audio hk602sx repaired?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I'd google amplifier repair/wisconsin


----------



## skinnman33 (Jan 29, 2009)

If your interested I repair amp cheaper than anyone in the us. If you don't find someone in wisconsin PM me and we will go from there. I have a small business and have 17 years experience and I also do warranty repairs for JL audio and Cadence amps.


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

skinnman33 said:


> If your interested I repair amp cheaper than anyone in the us. If you don't find someone in wisconsin PM me and we will go from there. I have a small business and have 17 years experience and I also do warranty repairs for JL audio and Cadence amps.


how much to repair a jl audio 500/1? powers up but no output. ballpark figure


----------



## skinnman33 (Jan 29, 2009)

PM me about this so i can get some info from you
about what happend with the amp.


----------



## resko1 (Jul 29, 2010)

Im glad this thread is helpful! I will be giving you a call also.


----------



## skinnman33 (Jan 29, 2009)

No Problem. Between 9am to 6pm you can catch me, my business ours.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

sent you a email on JL 300/4 version 1 with 1 bad rear channel.


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

skinnman33 said:


> If your interested I repair amp cheaper than anyone in the us. If you don't find someone in wisconsin PM me and we will go from there. I have a small business and have 17 years experience and I also do warranty repairs for JL audio and Cadence amps.


 Using him to repair my RF 200ix now.


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

AMP REPAIR CENTER Home Page is very good and they will complete a full bench and estimate prior to repairing. Can be pricey on old school repairs (the larger the amp the more it will cost), but the quality of workmanship is good and they are very thorough...better than new on any repair I had done there in the past.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

To skinman33 how much would you charge to refurb a PPI 2350DM. I has one burnt mosfet but still functions normally, just want it gone through before it goes into my next install. At a minimum want all the caps replaced. Do you have a number to your shop I can call you at.


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

Navy Chief said:


> To skinman33 how much would you charge to refurb a PPI 2350DM. I has one burnt mosfet but still functions normally, just want it gone through before it goes into my next install. At a minimum want all the caps replaced. Do you have a number to your shop I can call you at.


This is his email address [email protected] he has one of my amps tell him the guy with the 200ix gave you the email address.


----------

